# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Мода на розовое: на все времена - или затихающий писк моды?

## Настя

В последнее время всё реже вижу людей в розовом. Очень жаль - но, кажется, мода на этот цвет уходит в никуда. Мне очень нравится сочетание розового с белым... или розового с чёрным. Как вы считаете: мода на розовое ещё вернётся? Или она и не уходила никуда?

----------


## Роман

Не знаю, как в жизни, а в телевизоре эта мода, по-моему, успешно существует: иногда как включишь телек - так прямо в глазах рябит... Думаю, это как мода на джинсы - навсегда.

----------


## Carlen

Розовый цвет сочетается со многими цветами, наряду с классическими комбинациями черного и белого, его с успехом можно надеть, например с фиолетовым, и потому как мода не стоит на месте, розовый цвет всегда будет актуален. Раньше незаслуженно считалось, что розовые оттенки принадлежность только женской одежды, но теперь и в мужском гардеробе ему можно найти применение, пусть, и это естественно, не в таком количестве как в женском. Допустим, если у дамы розовое платье, то сопровождающему ее мужчину уместно будет надеть в тон платью сорочку под темно-фиолетовый костюм или на крайний случай просто галстук.
Розовый цвет - хороший цвет, главное, как и во всем не переборщить...

----------


## Настя

Я соглашусь с Вами, но и Вы со мной согласитесь: пару лет назад был явный перебор с розовым! Такого обилия я, по крайней мере, ещё не видела никогда. Сейчас, похоже, ситуация нормализуется - но кто знает, может к лету опять будет "обострение"?

----------


## Carlen

Это не законодатели моды виноваты, а простые люди услышавшие, что модно будет розовое все, от брюк до кепок, буквально так и наряжались, тем более после многих лет серого уныния... Повторюсь - нужна мера. Сейчас уже такого не повториться. Розовый будет присутствовать, но только отдельными частями, скажем туфли и сумка, брюки и кепи.... Все будет просто здорово...

----------


## Настя

Как говорится, Ваши бы слова - да Богу в уши... Честно говоря, я и сама не без греха - пару лет назад с ума сходила по всему розовому. Но сейчас меня розовый цвет попросту раздражает - поэтому буду очень рада если его будет "в меру".

----------


## Таис

Не знаю, для меня розовый воспринимается как "пошлый" чтоли цвет) ну, слишком кричащий он и маркий. предпочитаю более спокойные тона. Хотя... может, кому-то и идёт)

----------


## gromxana

Это пошло и некрасиво, вульгарно и ужасно носить все розовое!!!

----------

